# Free lesson on Flamenco tecniques by Paco De Lucia



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

Performance and explanation of paco de Lucia's rumba
“Manteca Colora” from “Luzia” album (Track 6)

http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo18.html


----------

